# Mehrfache Fallunterscheidung



## ert009 (20. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich brauche eure Hilfe!!
Wenn ich diesen programmcode übersetzen will erscheint

illegal start of expression
Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?

```
public class aufzug
{
 
public void zustandWechseln(char eingabe){
switch (zustand){
case 'U': { // Lift im UG
switch (eingabe){
case  'E':{hochfahren (1); zustand ='E';}break;
case 'O': {hochfahren (2); zustand= '0';)break;
}
}break ; 
case 'E'{//Lift im Erdgeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case'U' :{hinunterfahren (1); zustand='U';)break;
case 'O' :{hochfahren (1); zustand ='O';)break;
}
}break;
case 'O':{//Lift im Obergeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case' E':{herunterfahren(1);zustand='E';)break;
case 'U' {herunterfahren (2);zustand = 'U';)break;
}
}
break;
}}
```


----------



## Antoras (20. Jun 2010)

Java-Code bitte in Java-Code-Tags formatieren.

```
case 'E'{//Lift im Erdgeschoss
case 'U' {herunterfahren (2);zustand = 'U';}break;
```
Da fehlen Doppelpunkte. Und es gibt keine Variable zustand.


----------



## ert009 (20. Jun 2010)

Ok das mit den Doppelpukten hab ich verbessert aber wie soll ich das mit der Variable Zustand machen?

```
public class aufzug
{

public void zustandWechseln(char eingabe){
switch ( zustand){
case 'U': { // Lift im UG
switch (eingabe){
case  'E':{hochfahren (1); zustand ='E';}break;
case 'O': {hochfahren (2); zustand = '0';)break;
}
}break ; 
case 'E':{//Lift im Erdgeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case'U' :{hinunterfahren (1); zustand='U';)break;
case 'O' :{hochfahren (1); zustand ='O';)break;
}
}break;
case 'O':{//Lift im Obergeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case' E':{herunterfahren(1);zustand='E';)break;
case 'U': {herunterfahren (2);zustand = 'U';)break;
}
}
break;
}
System.out.printIn("Neuer Zustand"+zustand);
}
```


----------



## Eldorado (20. Jun 2010)

Schreibe bitte deinen Java-Code in java-tags. Siehe roter Text über dem Kasten, wo du deinen Beitrag schreibst.
mfg
Eldorado


----------



## ert009 (20. Jun 2010)

```
public class aufzug
{

public void zustandWechseln(char eingabe){
switch ( zustand){
case 'U': { // Lift im UG
switch (eingabe){
case  'E':{hochfahren (1); zustand ='E';}break;
case 'O': {hochfahren (2); zustand = '0';)break;
}
}break ; 
case 'E':{//Lift im Erdgeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case'U' :{hinunterfahren (1); zustand='U';)break;
case 'O' :{hochfahren (1); zustand ='O';)break;
}
}break;
case 'O':{//Lift im Obergeschoss
switch (eingabe){
case' E':{herunterfahren(1);zustand='E';)break;
case 'U': {herunterfahren (2);zustand = 'U';)break;
}
}
break;
}
System.out.printIn("Neuer Zustand"+zustand);
}
```


----------



## Eldorado (20. Jun 2010)

Das zweite java-tag muss so aussehen: [/code]


----------



## Antoras (20. Jun 2010)

Da fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Backslash im End-Tag. Wenn du die Buttons vom Editor nimmst, dann kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Erstell einfach eine Variable zustand, die char-Werte aufnehmen kann. Im übrigen benötigst du geschweifte Klammern und keine Runde (da wo die Smilies sind).


----------

